# splayed leg on young tiel. NEED HELP.



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

So I was just given an 11 day old cockatiel with splayed leg. I want to correct it! I am using vet wrap, the kind that sticks to itself to bring his legs closer together. I put a sponge between his legs so they don't become too close together. Help me out. The poor baby is SO uncomfortable and keeps flopping around. I bury his legs in his bedding and he hates it.... what do I do to make him comfortable with that contraption on his legs???


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No advice, but a picture from Suzanne Russo


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

sorry i'm unable to help with splayed legs  i just deleted two duplicate threads you created. i'm sure you were in a rush for advice, but please stick to one thread in future thankyou


----------



## Lau328 (Apr 13, 2011)

*splayed leg*

Hi - I have a cockatiel with a splayed leg too. I had him taken to an avian vet and they advised against amputating it as it could become functional. It's actually kinda funny because now he shakes hands with the splayed leg. haha. Unless your tiel is chewing on it, I would let it adjust. It will take time, but since he was born like that, eventually it's the only way they know how to function. My cockatiel with the splayed leg is almost 9 yrs old now and uses it to grip and balance. Took him longer than normal to learn how to perch, but he got there. I kept his area nice and cushioned in case he lost balance. Also he has a modified cage - I used a ferret cage with assorted perches instead of bird cages with smaller bars to ensure his leg does not get stuck. I started with low perches until he could learn to properly balance and then gradually added a few more. Unless your tiel seems to be in pain, the uncomfortability you noted might be him just figuring out new life. Have you been to an avian vet for advice? And 11 days old is very, very young...are you feeding formula? earl: good luck


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

I called my vet that knows my situation with work. I take all the "specials" he told me the wrap I did is exactly what he would do. He is young enough to fix it and I want to atleast try. I don't want him to have a disadvantage over the rest of my tiels. He is SO uncomfortable but he's eating well just lays fun u right now. Only a few days and he will be fine I'm glad to hear about your eight year old tiel. My oldest is 4. Then 3, 2, 1, 10 mths, 6 months, months, 4 months, and two weeks


----------



## Lau328 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Splayed leg*

awww that's good...hopefully he is young enough to correct.  I hope it all works out!

Wow, you have a lot. I only have 3...all rescues too. 12 yrs, 10 yrs, and 8 3/4 years. earl:


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

I met a 26 year old cockatiel the other day. And i pulled an old man out of an aviary (16). If you ask petco, a cockatiel only lives 10 to 15 years. LOL


----------



## Lau328 (Apr 13, 2011)

O.M.G. 26 years old?! I would LOVE for my cockatiels to live that long!! That would be amazing!


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

I know right! It was incredible!


----------

